

A clipboard history plugin for Sublime Text 2 - kemayo
https://github.com/kemayo/sublime-text-2-clipboard-history

======
kemayo
Pattern to my making these things: every time I hit a feature that I miss from
TextMate I write a plugin.

This one was actually interesting, in that it involves "hooking" an existing
keybind, which there's no clear functionality for. So I'm abusing keybind
contexts and event listeners to fake it.

~~~
Hovertruck
I've taken to doing the same thing, though I just did my first one the other
day:

<https://github.com/Hovertruck/sublime-pyflakes>

